# Table legs with metal threaded inserts



## kbright (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm adding table legs to an old top. I'm planning to put hanger bolts in the legs and threaded inserts in the top. The legs and top are oak. 

My concern is how perfectly straight do I need to drill to install the hanger bolt and the threaded insert? If it's off by a degree or two, will it pull itself flat when I tighten it? 



I have a drill press but it's not tall enough to drill into the end of a table leg. I can probably get the table top positioned under the drill press, but is that necessary? Hints and comments are welcome.


----------



## kbright (Aug 23, 2013)

The old table top has short stubby legs, and I'm trying to extend them with the hanger bolts and threaded inserts. There will be a shelf between the legs to add structural support. I know that another solution would be to rebuild the apron with integral legs and proper glued wood joints.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

not sure I completely understand your proposal - but . . .


threaded insert at top
hanger bolt at bottom
both right handed thread....
there's no way to tighten them together. tightening the upper loosens the lower, & visa versa
to use top insert and bottom insert/hanger bolt you need a "turnbuckle" arrangement which one side has left handed threads.



is the theory to add space between the carcass of the short stubby legs and the table top?
or add space to the bottom of the legs?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If you are doing what I have tried to illustrate there should be no problem if the hanger bolt is not exactly straight within a few degrees, as the bottom leg is tightened the top of the leg will tend to align it.


----------



## kbright (Aug 23, 2013)

The legs are done, came out OK. Adjusted the hanger bolt depth to get the squared legs to orient properly. Once they are tight, it is strong.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice rescue!*



kbright said:


> The legs are done, came out OK. Adjusted the hanger bolt depth to get the squared legs to orient properly. Once they are tight, it is strong.



I would have done the same thing to save that nice gaming top. I'm glad the inserts and hanger bolts worked out because there aren't a lot of other ways to accomplish extending a table leg. One idea I had would have been a long lag bolt in a recess with a plug from the top down into the leg, but that would have required a matching of the color and veneer.... not easy. Good work! 

:vs_cool:


----------



## kbright (Aug 23, 2013)

I came very close to giving up on the "fix" and just building a new skirt with proper legs, and then building the new top, and that would be building a new table. 

But the hanger bolt and threaded inserts worked well. 



I do have multiple color tones that do not match well. But I really like the color I got on the mahogany, and no doubt my wife will cover the top with a place mat or rug. 

The top is finished in tung oil and buffed wax. The lower shelf is common plywood, with several coats of oil based varnish.


----------



## kbright (Aug 23, 2013)

I rotated my bench drill press over the side to get controlled vertical mounting holes in the long legs.


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

Before I bought a floor standing drill press, I had the base of my bench drill press mounted backwards and the head and table positioned to hang off the front edge of the bench, much like you show in the photo. For long work I used boxes and scraps piled on the floor to hold my work at the needed height to drill the holes. Using drill progressively longer bits with extended shanks, I was able to drill center holes for lamps, etc. this way. I now have the floor standing drill press, plus two bench drill presses, so the bench drill presses are both mounded to the bench the normal way to reduce the needed floor space that the backwards mounting required. We come up with all kinds of ways when we don't have the right equipment and are desperate to do certain projects. To me, that's part of the "Fun of woodworking".

I think I would have put the threaded inserts in the bottom of the short legs and the hanger bolts in the top of the extensions. This way it would be easy to use the table either way easily, if you later decided to remove the extensions. Both ways work, but my way makes it easier if you should ever want the extensions removed to use the short leg table again.

Charley


----------



## kbright (Aug 23, 2013)

@CharleyL Yes, as you suggested I put the recessed threads in the short legs, and the bolt extensions in the long removable legs. 



I enjoy making jigs and modifying my shop almost as much as making things.


----------

